

A Design for a Distributed Transaction Layer for Google App Engine - amichail
http://danielwilkerson.com/dist-trans-gae.html

======
yish
I would much rather see effort made by google to provide two backends
datastores. The existing (primarily) key based bigtable, as well as true
relational database. Ideally they could even provide the relational DB service
where users would need miniscule knowledge for basic DB administration
(replication/backups) and simplified administration for sharding. Ideally if
the there was a way for the records to be cross polinated, even better.

~~~
amichail
I doubt that will happen any time soon. Apparently, relational databases don't
scale very well.

------
amichail
This has been implemented in Java in userland:

[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=31...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=313#c10)

